# Special General Meeting will be held for Club Intrawest



## cd5 (Apr 15, 2016)

SPECIAL CLUB MEETING SURVEY RESULTS

Dear Members,

We are pleased to share with you the results of the Member survey regarding the holding of a Special Club meeting of Club Intrawest. Not including the Declarant, Club Intrawest Members held a total of 4,174,967 Resort Points as of the date of the survey. A total of 4,779 Members voted with a total weight of 991,840 Resort Points which represents 23.76% of Member held Resort Points.

3,292 Members with 660,479 Resort Points voted No (15.82%)
1,487 Members with 331,360 Resort Points voted Yes (7.94%)
Section 3.2 of the Club Bylaws states that Special Club meetings shall be called at the request of Members representing at least five percent (5%) of the Voting Power residing in Members other than the Declarant. Notwithstanding that approximately 2/3 of the Resort Points voted by Members did not wish to have a meeting, the Yes vote surpassed the required threshold of 5%.

Once the meeting date has been determined, a formal meeting notice will be sent to all Members electronically and by mail.


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 15, 2016)

Doesn't seem like the yes voters are going to win based on these numbers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## cd5 (Apr 15, 2016)

There is nothing to win at this point, since the "no" group had more than the 5% required to call the meeting. Our assumption is that most of the "yes" group thought that $75,000 was a lot (not so, it's only $3.40 per member) and they don't realize that having DRI as declarant and Club manager is NOT a good thing...


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 15, 2016)

You know what they say when you assume. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## cd5 (Apr 15, 2016)

Why? Do you think having DRI decide everything for a club that is 97% owned by its members is a good thing? The Board of Directors is controlled by DRI (5 out of 5 members) and although DRI has only 3% of the trust's points they essentially have enough to win almost any vote since each of their points are worth 1 vote and members' points worth 1/15th and members don't vote in sufficient numbers to "outvote" the declarant. I hope that anyone who knew this (and a lot of other details too numerous to discuss here) would not be happy with the status quo... Therefore yes, I (and we) assume that a lack of knowledge of the issues is what drove the "yes" vote. It is the sale of the management to DRI that has triggered all this. DRI does not have a great reputation and most of  their clubs are not of the same caliber as Club Intrawest - and the few that are, have higher maintenance fees.


----------



## cd5 (Apr 18, 2016)

I neglected to post the Facebook group link for anyone who wants to obtain more information about how Club Intrawest was/is run. The Files tab at the top of the page contains many Club documents such as the Club Instruments (Bylaws), calendars, copies of operating budgets, analysis pieces, news articles and more. We have over 700 members, many of whom are very active and the discussions "abound!" (one of our fantastic name choices discussed in another post).

This is a closed Facebook group so membership must be approved. It can be found at: https://www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners/

I would like to revise the % owned by members quoted above. 
The latest numbers we have are 4,174,411 points (each worth 1/15 of a vote = 278,294 votes for members who own 94% of total points in the trust that makes up the Club). 
DRI has 248,509 points (each worth 1 vote; they own 6% of the points in the trust).


----------

